# Remote 1099 HCC (Diagnosis Coding) with Training & Laptop Provided



## BoyceSolutions (May 13, 2016)

I am happy to announce that ionHealthcare, a nationally renowned risk adjustment coding company is currently hiring 1099 coders for work from home risk adjustment coding work. ionHealthcare carries a reputation of being one of the best risk adjustment vendors across the country. 

ionHealthcare provides training and equipment. Additionally, working for ionHealthcare helps to prepare coders to take the CRC exam. Those with experience in diagnosis coding, risk adjustment, DRG, or with clinical certifications (RN, LPN/LVN, MA, CNA, etc.) are highly sought, but all are welcome to apply. Yes, we DO take CPC-A's. 

Interested candidates who are certified coders and not working for another risk adjustment vendor may apply online at the following link:
(note that there is an open-book pre-employment test on ICD coding/ risk adjustment immediately after the application- PLEASE DO use your ICD-9 book!!!) This test is in ICD-9 because we know most who have familiarity would find it easier, and we are still using ICD-9 for the next year for our retrospective coding projects. 

Click Here To Apply!

Thank you for sharing with your coding friends! 

Brian Boyce, BSHS, CPC, CPC-I, CRC, CTPRP, CEO of ionHealthcare and author of the CRC (Certified Risk Adjustment Coder) curriculum.

*Choosing ionHealthcare®*
While we have only been established since 2013, we have been in the risk adjustment business longer than any other vendor/ coding services company. Our executive staff and other key personnel were involved in the very first national samples conducted by CMS for Medicare Advantage plans. We have a very strong positive reputation and celebrity in the risk adjustment specialty and we work hard to maintain that image. Unlike other companies that hire 1099 coders, we value and care about our staff. We try to foster a family atmosphere with support in training and communications. _We also pay you fairly! - Most of our 1099 part time coders make anywhere from 1,000.00 to 10,000.00 per month! _

*Risk Adjustment Work*
Understand that risk adjustment work is typically seasonal. This is true for EVERYONE. There can be no gaming the system by working for one company for part of the year and another in another part of the year, because everyone doing this type of coding is busy at the exact same time. No one can accomplish their targeted goals if staffing is splintered between two or more organizations attempting to do the same work at the same time of year. We also require everyone working for us to sign a contract that includes an agreement that you will not work for another risk adjustment vendor and that you will maintain our company methods and training confidential, as these are company trade secrets. Risk adjustment is a very competitive field and we cannot afford for our proprietary methods or training materials to fall into the hands of our competitors.


----------



## carolynheath (May 16, 2016)

Is this position still available?  If so, I am interested.  Thanks!


----------



## jen523cos  (May 23, 2016)

*Very Hopeful News*

Dear Boyce,
Thank you for posting this information. Although, I am not yet certified as a CPC, I am currently in a medical coding certificate program at my local community college as well as studying with Certification Coaching Organization (CCO) to sit for the CPC exam by the end of 2016. This post is hopeful news that there are prospects out there.


----------



## suayang07 (May 23, 2016)

I am also interested in this position and would like to know if it's still available? Is the position only for full time positions or part time also and what are the hours that can be worked?

I can be reached via email at suayang07@yahoo.com.

Thank you,
Sua Yang, CPC-A


----------



## mitchellde (May 23, 2016)

You should go to the link provided and apply then ask your questions.


----------

